# stock wanted



## rollerpigeonman (Nov 17, 2009)

hi my name is paul burrell from derbyshire, i breed and show netherland dwarf rabbits....i am wanting to start up with fancy mice and currently looking for some good quality stock to get started...if anyone could let me know of any good breeders in derbyshire ,nottinghamshire,ideally i would appreciate it

thanks paul


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome Paul


----------



## rollerpigeonman (Nov 17, 2009)

thank-you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if you want non exhibition stock try this member memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=654
if you want to show member details are in are in the NMC yearbook 
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... 4169,d.d2k


----------



## rollerpigeonman (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks sarah yes it is exhibition stock i am looking for i have not joined the NMC yet...do you know of any exhibitors around derbyshire ,notts ,leicestershire that might have stock for sale ?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

rollerpigeonman said:


> thanks sarah yes it is exhibition stock i am looking for i have not joined the NMC yet...do you know of any exhibitors around derbyshire ,notts ,leicestershire that might have stock for sale ?


I can't really think of anyone active in that area.It would be best to arrange collection from a show.Are you going to Harrogate with the rabbits?or if not there's one in Yorkshire on the 14th Feb which is pretty much a straight run up the M1,about an hour and a half driving.


----------



## rollerpigeonman (Nov 17, 2009)

hi sarah yes i am going to harrogate ...so it would be good to arrange something for there if i can get some contacts ....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there's a link on the page to contact the secretary.Send him an email with an idea of what you are looking for,I don't know who will be going.The mice are on the Sunday.I'm collecting rabbits but won't be around for long and I won't have any mice.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## rollerpigeonman (Nov 17, 2009)

THANK YOU


----------

